# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Amy Williams (Zoe Cramond)

## Perdita

This is the girl who will be playing Paul's daughter.

Guess who?! If you said Zoe Cramond as Amy Williams (Paul's daughter) then you'd be correct!
Amy arrives on 2 June in Australia, and 16 June in the UK

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2015), tammyy2j (13-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I remember her on Packed to the Rafters, good actress

----------


## lizann

a new girlfriend for brennan

----------


## tammyy2j

Packed to the Rafters star Zoe Cramond has landed the part of Amy Robinson, the long-lost daughter of bad boy Paul.

Amy, who previously appeared on screen as a child character in 1988 and 1992, will be arriving in Erinsborough with her son Jimmy - played by 10-year-old TV newcomer Darcy Tadich.

The arrival of Jimmy marks another milestone in life for Paul as he realises that he is a grandfather.

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015), TaintedLove (18-05-2015), Tinic (19-05-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Packed to the Rafters star Zoe Cramond has landed the part of Amy Robinson, the long-lost daughter of bad boy Paul.
> 
> Amy, who previously appeared on screen as a child character in 1988 and 1992, will be arriving in Erinsborough with her son Jimmy - played by 10-year-old TV newcomer Darcy Tadich.
> 
> The arrival of Jimmy marks another milestone in life for Paul as he realises that he is a grandfather.


I wish I had another user name so I could thank you twice Tammy.
This storyline looks brilliant. I can`t wait to see Pauls face when he realises he`s got a grand son.
I wonder if was accidental or intentional that he was named after Paul's father Jim.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2015), tammyy2j (18-05-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> a new girlfriend for brennan



She isn't a new girlfriend for Mark.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours schemer Paul Robinson will be left stunned when his estranged daughter Amy arrives in Ramsay Street later this month. 

Paul's thoughts turned to Amy when he was wrongly diagnosed with leukaemia earlier in the year, but he soon changed his mind about reuniting with her once he realised his health wasn't in jeopardy. 

However, unbeknown to Paul (Stefan Dennis), the situation will be taken out of his hands in upcoming episodes when Naomi Canning decides to interfere and contacts Amy regardless.

Amy decides to face Paul
Â© Channel 5
Amy decides to face Paul

When Amy arrives in Ramsay Street, the residents are unaware of her family ties to the area as she searches for Naomi.

After bonding with Sonya Rebecchi over their troubled love lives, Amy decides to give up on waiting around for Naomi and heads over to Paul's penthouse instead.

When she finally comes face-to-face with her father, Amy is disgusted when he fails to recognise her and furiously goads him into realising who she is.

In the emotional moments that follow, Amy hurls abuse at Paul before spitting on him and storming out. Paul is quick to direct his anger and hurt at the situation onto Naomi as he berates her for her interference, before cancelling their plans for a date.

Paul doesn't recognise his daughter Amy
Â© Channel 5
Paul doesn't recognise his daughter Amy

While an emotional Paul starts to sadly reflect on the past, Amy is doing some thinking herself as she becomes torn between her anger at her dad and remorse over her actions.

After deciding to drive back to Mt Merrion where she comes from, a distracted Amy accidentally reverses into Nell's stroller. Luckily no-one is injured, but the situation prompts Sonya to take sympathy on an evidently troubled Amy and they strike a deal to settle the costs.

However, just as Sonya and Amy are finalising their arrangement, Paul enters Harold's and asks Amy to listen. Will she give him a chance?

A furious Amy confronts Paul
Â© Channel 5
A furious Amy confronts Paul

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 15 and Wednesday, June 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## gillyH1981

*It's time to man up
Amy is being courted by Kyle but now has a serious love rival in her ex, Liam. As Amy ponders her romantic future, Kyle is in real danger of missing a big opportunity.*

As Kyle struggles to come to terms with his feelings for Amy, he's about to face some stiff competition for her affections now that her dodgy ex, Liam, has arrived in Erinsborough.

Having first noticed his attraction to Amy (Zoe Cramond) while he was still married, Kyle (Chris Milligan) was dismayed by his temptation.

With his marriage to Georgia (Saskia Hampele) now over, Kyle is free to follow his heart and see where it leads him - and he's been growing closer to Amy by the day.

The arrival of Amy's ex, Liam (James Beck), in Erinsborough has thrown a spanner in the works.

Amy and Liam's marriage fell apart after he cheated on her and left her under a mountain of debt but Amy is now cautiously hopeful that her no-good ex has turned over a new leaf.

Liam is working to secure a lucrative business deal with Lassiters but when Kyle spots Liam seemingly swapping labels on the products he intends to pitch just before his Lassiters meeting, a guarded Kyle is immediately suspicious.

He's convinced Liam is up to something dodgy and shares his concerns with Amy.

Together, they confront Liam - but Kyle is left looking stupid when Liam produces a perfectly innocent explanation for his actions.

An embarrassed and annoyed Amy takes Liam out to lunch to apologise, leaving a jealous Kyle to stew.

Relations between Kyle and Amy quickly become strained following Kyle's accusation. Meanwhile, Kyle comes up with a devious plan to disrupt a cosy evening Amy has planned with Liam and their son Jimmy (Darcy Tadich).

Kyle concocts an excuse for Amy to stay back late at work and miss the evening with her family but Amy soon finds out his ploy and is furious.

She calls Kyle on his deception, forcing him to admit that he was trying to look out for her by keeping her away from Liam.

A defensive Amy insists that her time with Liam is only about building a strong relationship between Jimmy and his dad.

Kyle is convinced that's not the whole story but Amy issues a firm warning - don't mess things up for Jimmy.

Try as she might to resist Liam's charms, Amy finds herself falling back into old habits as Liam impresses her during a family dinner and shows his gentle, caring side with Jimmy.

Liam confesses how much he's missed his son and Amy and how much he regrets his actions of the past - they used to be so happy together and he wishes he could go back to those sunnier days. Despite her conflicted feelings for Liam, Amy soon gives in and finds herself kissing him. It looks like their marriage may not be over after all.

Later on, when Kyle overhears Liam taking a suspicious phone call that sounds like he owes money to someone and is under serious pressure to pay it back, he feels morally obliged to warn Amy that Liam appears to be in debt yet again.

Amy, however, doesn't want to hear it.

In her typical no-nonsense style, she orders Kyle to stay right out of her private life and he does - but the move is not for long.

When Sonya (Eve Morey) and Toadie's (Ryan Moloney) benefit fund is stolen, Kyle shares his suspicions with Mark (Scott McGregor).

Amy again discovers that Kyle is sticking his nose in, so Liam turns the situation to his advantage and tries to convince Amy that this is Kyle's way of making a play for her.

Caught in the middle and growing more frustrated by the minute, Amy confronts Kyle: does he have feelings for her?

It's a critical moment in their relationship, so will Kyle come clean and admit to his true feelings for Amy or will he simply push Amy closer to decide to reunite with her not-to-be-trusted ex?

*
Credit: TV Soap 24th September 2015*

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I didn't think Georgia and Kyle's marriage was over yet?  Georgia said she wanted some time out.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours producer Jason Herbison has revealed that Paul Robinson's long-lost daughter Amy Williams was nearly introduced to the show a year earlier.

Zoe Cramond made her debut as Amy in June this year, with the character arriving in Erinsborough when Paul's assistant and love interest Naomi Canning tracked her down. Amy had previously appeared as a child in 1988 and 1992.

Pondering why it took so long for a producer to bring back Amy, Herbison told Inside Soap: "I'm sure previous teams knew she was out there. There was a long period when the show wasn't so family orientated, so perhaps that's the reason she never appeared. But I've been itching to see her for years!

"As a bit of useless trivia for you, I was going to bring her in a year earlier and have Paul not recognise her - tell a revenge story, then have her be charmed by the community. But then we came up with Paige and used some of those elements, so Amy had to wait!"

Offering more behind-the-scenes insight, Herbison also admitted that Mark and Tyler Brennan's middle brother Aaron (Matt Wilson) was originally only going to stick around for a short time.

"Aaron was only intended to be a guest, but we felt Matt Wilson had an endearing quality, so we found a way to keep him full-time," he explained.

"Incidentally, that's why some people have jumped him in the queue for the opening titles - but he's coming soon!"

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), ILTPandN (29-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I can't warm to her or her son Jimmy

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), indigodance (30-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> "Aaron was only intended to be a guest, but we felt Matt Wilson had an endearing quality, so we found a way to keep him full-time," he explained.


Good decision to keep Aaron.  I think his acting is a bit weak (although hopefully it'll improve) but he is indeed endearing - as are he and Nate as a couple.




> I can't warm to her or her son Jimmy


Me neither.

----------


## wilky07

i like amy but she should get with kyle.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Good decision to keep Aaron.  I think his acting is a bit weak (although hopefully it'll improve) but he is indeed endearing - as are he and Nate as a couple.
> .


This is Matt Wilson's first full time acting gig. Give him a break. He used so suffer from crippling anxiety issues and stage fright.

Matt has been a good addtion to the cast.

----------


## indigodance

No - it seems to desperate and too quick.

----------


## indigodance

> i like amy but she should get with kyle.


No - seems to desperate and too quick.

----------


## indigodance

> i like amy but she should get with kyle.


No - seems to desperate and too quick.

----------


## tammyy2j

> i like amy but she should get with kyle.


I would even pair Kyle with Amber before Amy

----------


## wilky07

yes but he had that moment with her ages ago,and ever since then he liked her but he in denial like she is, they both like each other but won't admit it, well i got the inside soap mag and they was a interview with the producer of neighbours and you could ask him questions,and someone asked him about amy and kyle getting together,and he said its entirely possible he says he knows people only want him with georgia but amy and kyle have great chemistry,so if the producer says that they will go with amy and kyle,and he right they do have chemistry,so lets see them as a couple people might change there mind after.

----------

eni294 (04-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> This is Matt Wilson's first full time acting gig. *Give him a break*. He used so suffer from crippling anxiety issues and stage fright.


I think you'll find I gave him several breaks in my last post: 




> *Good decision to keep Aaron*.  I think his acting is a bit weak (although *hopefully it'll improve*) but *he is indeed endearing* - *as are he and Nate as a couple*.





> Matt has been a good addtion to the cast.


Which I said above.

I'm very sorry to hear Matt suffers anxiety. As a sufferer myself, I sympathise with him greatly.

Unfortunately, anyone who chooses acting as a profession (especially on the screen) will find their acting skills constantly under close scrutiny. That especially goes for a forum like this where we intensively dissect all aspects of soaps.

----------

ILTPandN (01-10-2015), indigodance (30-09-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> Good decision to keep Aaron.  I think his acting is a bit weak (although hopefully it'll improve) but he is indeed endearing - as are he and Nate as a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither.


I agree completely with all of this.  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2015)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Nate is the worst actor in living history.

----------


## Dazzle

> I agree completely with all of this.


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------

ILTPandN (01-10-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

There's many, many way worse actors than Nate!  I don't think he's that bad at all actually - and he's really grown on me.

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015), Summer8 (31-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> There's many, many way worse actors than Nate!  I don't think he's that bad at all actually - and he's really grown on me.


I agree.  I wasn't that impressed by Nate at first but I really like him now, and I think Meyne Wyatt's acting style suits Nate's character.  I'd be interested to see him play another role.

----------

ILTPandN (02-10-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

*Kyle & Amy's steamy kiss
The former lovers try to move on from one another but fate has something else in store.*

Romance is once again in the air for Kyle and Amy but will these star-crossed lovers finally admit their true feelings for one another?

With Kyle's (Chris Milligan) marriage falling apart and the interference of Amy's (Zoe Cramond) lying ex, Liam (James Beck), the chances of Kyle and Amy ever having any shot at love seemed increasingly slim. Now that Kyle has seemingly given up on Amy and moved on with Shay, Amy's jealousy led her straight into Tyler's arms - and into his bed.

Waking the next morning, a guilty Amy tries to slink home unnoticed but is seen on her walk by Kyle and Jimmy (Darcy Tadich).

Confronted by her own hypocrisy after setting boundaries for Kyle and Shay (Yasmin Kassim) with Jimmy, Amy once again finds herself at odds with Kyle.

Realising she needs to find a way to move on from Kyle and find herself a new place to live, Amy vows to pull herself together and take action but when she finds herself roped into a pool competition and going head-to-head with Kyle, Amy quickly finds herself getting dragged into some flirtatious banter.

It's clear the same spark still exists between the two tradies, prompting Shay to stake her claim for her man. Kyle eventually leaves with Shay but it's clear which woman he'd rather be going home with.

Desperate to reconnect with Amy, Kyle eventually gets some alone time with her and apologises for his hurtful behaviour with Shay.

Before they know it, the pair are chatting about what they want in a partner and quickly realise that their ideal partner is standing right there in front of them.

Seizing the moment, Kyle clumsily leans in for a kiss - but will Amy kiss him back?

*Credit: TV Soap 5th November 2015*

----------


## lizann

she be better with steph

----------

lellygurl (30-10-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> she be better with steph



Steph's girlfriend is Belinda. Amy & Kyle end up getting together.

----------


## wilky07

amy and kyle need to get together they suit each other.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> amy and kyle need to get together they suit each other.


It won't last anyway, as he leaves next year.

----------


## wilky07

> It won't last anyway, as he leaves next year.


yes i no he leaves next year but why wont it last she and jimmy may all go to start a fresh,maybe she finds out what her dad is really like and does not want jimmy around him,they would not build upto them like they have to have a couple of months, i think they will all go together or somet happens to him,the lad who plays him might want to be killed off.

----------


## wilky07

> It won't last anyway, as he leaves next year.


yes i no he leaves next year but why wont it last she and jimmy may all go to start a fresh,maybe she finds out what her dad is really like and does not want jimmy around him,they would not build upto them like they have to have a couple of months, i think they will all go together or somet happens to him,the lad who plays him might want to be killed off.

----------


## lizann

> amy and kyle need to get together they suit each other.


 really, don't think so myself

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> yes i no he leaves next year but why wont it last she and jimmy may all go to start a fresh,maybe she finds out what her dad is really like and does not want jimmy around him,they would not build upto them like they have to have a couple of months, i think they will all go together or somet happens to him,the lad who plays him might want to be killed off.


I doubt she'll be leaving that quickly.

----------


## LauBuch

> yes i no he leaves next year but why wont it last she and jimmy may all go to start a fresh,maybe she finds out what her dad is really like and does not want jimmy around him,they would not build upto them like they have to have a couple of months, i think they will all go together or somet happens to him,the lad who plays him might want to be killed off.


They've built up to couples before just to have them leave. They built up to Kyle and Georgia for over a year (if memory serves me right) they got together for about a week, broke up and then we had all the tension again, for them to be married less then a year and then the actress chose not to renew her contract.
I don't see Amy or Jimmy leaving until at least, the end of next year. I reckon Kyle will leave to reunite with Georgia. I'm not basing that off of anything, just what I think may happen.
Also, I like Amy, I hope she stays on a little longer!

----------


## gillyH1981

> They've built up to couples before just to have them leave. They built up to Kyle and Georgia for over a year (if memory serves me right) they got together for about a week, broke up and then we had all the tension again, for them to be married less then a year and then the actress chose not to renew her contract.
> I don't see Amy or Jimmy leaving until at least, the end of next year. I reckon Kyle will leave to reunite with Georgia. I'm not basing that off of anything, just what I think may happen.
> Also, I like Amy, I hope she stays on a little longer!


Zoe Cramond signed a 3 year contact.

----------


## LauBuch

> Zoe Cramond signed a 3 year contact.


Oh sweet! That's good, I really like her character and she's a pretty decent actress too.

----------


## wilky07

> Oh sweet! That's good, I really like her character and she's a pretty decent actress too.


my mate is a soap actor and they sign 1 year deals a rolling contract not 3 year deals.

----------


## wilky07

> Oh sweet! That's good, I really like her character and she's a pretty decent actress too.


my mate is a soap actor and they sign 1 year deals a rolling contract not 3 year deals.

----------

Perdita (02-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> my mate is a soap actor and they sign 1 year deals a rolling contract not 3 year deals.


Is that in Australia?

----------


## wilky07

> Is that in Australia?


yes

----------


## wilky07

> Is that in Australia?


yes

----------


## LauBuch

> my mate is a soap actor and they sign 1 year deals a rolling contract not 3 year deals.


Oh cool, that's actually good information, thanks  :Smile:  I still hope she stays though, I like her and the friendship she has built with Steph and Sonya and it's nice for someone other than Toadie to side with Steph.

----------


## wilky07

> Oh cool, that's actually good information, thanks  I still hope she stays though, I like her and the friendship she has built with Steph and Sonya and it's nice for someone other than Toadie to side with Steph.


her and kyle get together i think its on the 17th november,then on the 18th it says amy and kyle the morning after,so they must sleep together glad that new girl does not suit kyle one bit,and they had to put them together it been building for months.

----------


## wilky07

> Oh cool, that's actually good information, thanks  I still hope she stays though, I like her and the friendship she has built with Steph and Sonya and it's nice for someone other than Toadie to side with Steph.


her and kyle get together i think its on the 17th november,then on the 18th it says amy and kyle the morning after,so they must sleep together glad that new girl does not suit kyle one bit,and they had to put them together it been building for months,i can see her leaving with kyle because of her dad she does not no what he really like,and won't want jimmy around him.

----------


## Dazzle

> my mate is a soap actor and they sign 1 year deals a rolling contract not 3 year deals.


It's often reported that H&A actors (for example the Braxtons) have been given three year deals, and Neighbours' Olympia Valance has definitely been signed for three years:




> OLYMPIA Valance has opened up about her Hollywood ambitions and plans to move to Los Angeles at the end of her Neighbours contract.
> 
> “I’ve got to give it a go. I would hate to have that regret,” Valance, 22, said.
> 
> “It’ll be when my contract is over.* I have a three-year contract*, so probably in just over a year and a half.


http://www.news.com.au/entertainment...-1227442942283

I don't know about Zoe Cramond though.

----------

lellygurl (04-11-2015), Pantherboy (03-11-2015), Perdita (02-11-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

> It's often reported that H&A actors (for example the Braxtons) have been given three year deals, and Neighbours' Olympia Valance has definitely been signed for three years:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/tv/neighbours-actor-olympia-valance-talks-hollywood-ambitions-margot-robbie-and-fashion/story-e6frfmyi-1227442942283
> 
> I don't know about Zoe Crammond though.


I'd really like Amy to stay for a little while longer! I'd be pretty gutted if she left with Kyle

----------


## gillyH1981

> I'd really like Amy to stay for a little while longer! I'd be pretty gutted if she left with Kyle


Zoe Cramond is on a 3 year contract. She isn't going anywhere.

----------


## tammyy2j

I am slowly warming to Amy, I think it is her friendship and understanding with Steph that is helping

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), Summer8 (19-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am slowly warming to Amy, I think it is her friendship and understanding with Steph that is helping


I completely agree with you.  :Smile:

----------


## tiger81

*Family feud
Paul and Amy fall out big-time!*

She always tries to see the good in her father, Paul. Amy is crushed this week when she learns how her dad treated Steph.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) tried to cause Steph (Carla Bonner) to have a mental-health relapse and be sent back to hospital.

Now, Amy (Zoe Cramond) doesnât want to go to the birthday party sheâd planned for him.

She does attend, quietly seething but when Paul gives a speech praising her, she erupts.

Already at rock-bottom after losing his money and hotel empire, Paul is devastated to lose his daughterâs support too.

âPaul learns some lessons when it comes to his family,â Jason says.

âHe loves Amy. His family has always been his Achilles heel.â

What will Paul do to win his daughter back?

*Source: TV Week 4th January 2016*

----------

Summer8 (07-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

why did she propose to kyle they aren't together that long and he is still legally married

----------


## Dazzle

> why did she propose to kyle they aren't together that long and he is still legally married


I think she panicked she might lose him to Georgia and wanted a commitment from him to prove his love.

----------

Perdita (19-03-2016)

----------


## eni294

*On duty in double denim! Zoe Cramond spotted on the set of Neighbours filming scenes for the soap in casual ensemble*

By*JACQUES PETERSON FOR DAILY MAIL AUSTRALIAPUBLISHED:*11:48, 4 May 2016*|*UPDATED:*14:36, 4 May 2016****

Off screen, she's known for her glamorous and trendy sense of style. But Neighbours starlet Zoe Cramond toned down the glamour quotient as she filmed scenes for the Australian soap in Melbourne on Monday.

The 32-year-old actress was dressed in a casual double denim ensemble as she filmed scenes as her character Amy Williams.



On duty in double denim! Actress Zoe Cramond dressed in a casual double denim ensemble as as she filmed Neighbours in Melbourne on Monday

Zoe sported a pair of dark denim jeans, ripped over the knee, which were tucked into light grey woollen socks and a pair of Timberland boots.

She added a navy blue round-neck T-shirt and added an unbuttoned tencil light denim shirt on top.

The brunette beauty added to laid back look with her locks half up and tousled, along with minimal makeup.

The 32-year-old, who plays a single mum on the soap, appeared relaxed on-set and was seen laughing in between takes.



Who's that girl? The 32-year-old, who plays a single mum on the soap, appeared relaxed on-set and was seen laughing in between takes



Cause for concern? The scenes being filmed seemed to be of a serious nature with Zoe's character looking unhappy with the front page of the paper

The New Zealand-born actress is best know for her role on drama Packed To The Rafters and even came in third place on Dancing With The Stars in 2012.

The actress joined the cast of the popular Australian soap in June 2015, as the long lost daughter of bad boy Paul Robinson.

Amy arrived in Erinsborough along with her young son, Jimmy, after Paul's love interest, Naomi, tracked her down.



Joining the team: Zoe made her debut on the popular soap in June 2015, as Paul Robinson's long lost daughter



Red carpet ready! The former Packed To The Rafters starlet is known for her red carpet style


You do realise the 1st 2 photos are of Zoe Cramond not Mavournee Hazel.ReplyNew019Click to ratedjmenow, Perth, Australia, about 5 hours agoYou do realise the 1st 2 photos are of Zoe Cramond not Mavournee Hazel.

Read more:*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ixzz47htjOQmU*

----------


## Perdita

Amy Williams finds a very unique way to stand up for herself on Neighbours next week - giving everyone an eyeful by stripping off at work.

Paul Robinson's feisty daughter takes action after her saucy past as a lingerie-wearing cleaner hits the headlines of a local newspaper.

Amy (Zoe Cramond) is horrified when her past is exposed in the West Waratah Star, which prints details of Ryan Prescott's sexy business as a 'scandalous' story.

However, after a few days of being the subject of local gossip, Amy decides that it's time to take ownership of her past and take the power away from the bullies.

Amy Williams strips off at work in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5

Amy Williams strips off at work in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5
Stripping down to her underwear at work, Amy makes a point of confronting her critics and it's clear that she won't be shying away from her past any longer.

Steph Scully (Carla Bonner) praises Amy's ballsy attitude as she watches on, but will everyone else be equally impressed?

Steph Scully supports Amy Williams in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5

Steph Scully supports Amy Williams in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 2 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), Pantherboy (25-07-2016)

----------


## wilky07

This storyline with amy is garbage.

----------


## lizann

that is alot of underwear  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016)

----------


## wilky07

> that iis  alot of underwear


What a joke this storyline Is where is the underwear it like she just been on a night out.

----------


## wilky07

> that iis  alot of underwear


What a joke this storyline Is where is the underwear it like she just been on a night out.

----------


## Dazzle

> What a joke this storyline Is where is the underwear it like she just been on a night out.


It _could_ have been a good storyline if Amy was actually doing something remotely scandalous...  :Wal2l:

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Zoe Cramond has hinted at a violent incident involving her character Amy Williams and Terese's brother Nick.

The Aussie soap has recently reintroduced one of its most twisted villains as Doctor Nick returned to our screens earlier this week.

The story saw Terese visit Nick in prison after her partner Gary Canning reached out to him â worried that she wasn't responding to her breast cancer treatment very well.


Gary Canning visits Nick Petrides in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Fans will have to wait and see whether Terese can get Nick out of jail, but before long, he will be hitting it off with Paul Robinson's daughter Amy when they meet by chance at a church.

Viewers will know that Nick is serving time in prison for tricking Paul Robinson into thinking that he had leukaemia and even "treating" him for the illness. So, it's fair to say that Paul won't be happy about his daughter's new love interest â and possibly rightly so!

With Amy adamant that Nick deserves a second chance, it looks like she could be heading into danger as Zoe Crammond â who plays her â has teased that a very shocking turn of events will be taking place.


Amy struggles to let go when it comes to her mum
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Dropping some hints on a stunt she recently filmed with Damien Fotiou (Nick), Zoe told Tenplay: "A crash and a bang! It involves a secret file, a vase and a headâ¦"

She also added: "The timing is often very out with Amy and she is quite easily fooled. She loves to see the good in people which is a sweet trait but it leaves her quite gullible and can get her into trouble as it clouds her vision to choose the right men in her life."


Digital Spy

----------

badirene (10-08-2017), Dazzle (05-08-2017), MellBee (05-08-2017), Pantherboy (05-08-2017), tammyy2j (08-08-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

It's good to see Nick back.  Poor Amy getting involved with the scoundrel though...

----------

kaz21 (05-08-2017), Pantherboy (05-08-2017), tammyy2j (08-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Amy sees the good in everyone and is too trusting

----------

badirene (10-08-2017), Dazzle (08-08-2017), kaz21 (08-08-2017), lizann (10-08-2017), Pantherboy (09-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did the violent incident already happen?

Is Nick gone now for good, back to prison?

----------


## kaz21

It has, any hit him with a vase. He's back in prison for now.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours devastation for Amy Williams as Jimmy is rushed to hospital.

His father Liam comes to the rescue.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...y-devastation/

_Neighbours'_ Amy Williams breaks down in tears next week as her son Jimmy is rushed to hospital.

These brand new spoiler pictures show Amy (Zoe Cramond) receiving comfort from her ex-husband Liam Barnett as they anxiously wait for news on their son.

Next week's episodes see Jimmy (Darcy Tadich) head off to school despite feeling under the weather, not realising quite how serious his condition is.

When Jimmy ends up feeling much worse over the course of the day, he makes the bad decision to walk home without alerting anyone to how he's feeling.

Schoolteacher Elly Conway fears that Jimmy has gone AWOL and tries to call Amy, but when she can't get through, she decides to call Liam instead.

By this point, Liam has already been back in town for a few days, and Elly has his number after a classic soapy coincidence saw them connect by chance on a dating app.

Liam is grateful for Elly's tip-off over Jimmy and heads off to find him – and it turns out that it's just in time, as the schoolboy has a weakened immune system due to his lack of spleen.

Liam finds that Jimmy has collapsed and races to the hospital with his unconscious son in his arms.

When Amy finally hears what's happened and arrives at Erinsborough Hospital, she's in a complete panic and blames herself for what's happened.

There's relief all round when word comes through that Jimmy should be fine, but Amy is surprised when he wants both of his parents by his side to comfort him. Is this the start of Liam playing a role in Jimmy's life again?

Played by James Beck, Liam previously appeared in Neighbours for a stint in 2015.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 30 and Tuesday, May 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (23-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals shock shoplifting storyline for Amy Williams.

Is she going off the rails?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...s-shoplifting/

Neighbours has revealed a first look at Amy Williams's upcoming shoplifting storyline.

Amy (Zoe Cramond) will turn to the dark side as she struggles to cope with the recent departure of her son Jimmy.

Viewers have recently seen Jimmy (Darcy Tadich) wave goodbye to Ramsay Street as he left for New York City with his father Liam Barnett.

Later this week, we'll see the first signs that all is not well with Amy in the wake of Jimmy's exit, as she forgets to pay for an expensive necklace while out shopping.

Amy is mortified when she realises her mistake and returns to the shop to give it back, but at the last minute, she makes the impulsive decision to keep hold of it instead.

A few days later, Amy is haunted by her bad decision, but she later opens up to Chloe Brennan about how she also secretly likes the thrill of the situation.

Being totally honest, Amy tells Chloe that the stealing gave her a rush that helped to ease her pain from losing Jimmy.

As seen in these new spoiler pictures, Amy soon decides to steal again during another trip to the shops â managing to get away with it again.

Although Chloe becomes concerned about her friend's antics, Amy tries to reassure her by revealing that she's made strict 'rules' about what she can steal.

When Amy is nearly busted by her brother Leo Tanaka later that day, she stuffs her stash of stolen goods away into her father Paul's drinks cabinet.

Thinking her troubles are over for now, Amy is horrified when she hears that Paul is back from New York earlier than she expected. When Amy races home to find Paul about to open the cabinet, will she be forced to confess?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, June 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (28-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours lines up a new love interest for Amy Williams
Could Doctor Rob Carson be her dream guy?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ms-rob-carson/

Neighbours kicks off a possible new romance storyline for Amy Williams next week.

Amy (Zoe Cramond) is encouraged to ask out handsome doctor Rob Carson when Gary Canning and David Tanaka both play matchmaker.

The storyline starts when Rob is Amy's assigned doctor as she arrives at the hospital for her HPV test.

Much to Amy's confusion, Rob seems flustered and excuses himself from the room, before asking another doctor to take his place.

Amy is baffled by Rob's attitude, until Gary points out the obvious reason behind it â the good-looking doctor has feelings for her.

David also confirms the crush and can't resist interfering by giving Amy's number to Rob in order to hurry things along.

Much to everyone's disappointment, Amy isn't too keen and isn't convinced that they'd have anything in common.

Will Amy decide to bite the bullet and give Rob a chance, or will Gary and David find that their efforts come to nothing?

Rob â played by Christopher Farrell â has appeared in Neighbours on and off since March 2017.

He's also previously been set up on a date with Mishti Sharma, but it didn't go well when Mishti ended up questioning him too much about his future plans.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 7 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (30-07-2018), badirene (30-07-2018), MellBee (31-07-2018)

----------


## CuriousCase

Good to see them making use of actors as opposed to their reality stars. Looking forward to seeing how this unfolds for Amy and Rob. Interesting pair up, actually...

----------

kaz21 (04-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours sex scene sees Amy Williams caught naked at work with her new boyfriend Rob Carson
What will Paul say?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-caught-naked/

Neighbours' Amy Williams is left mortified next week, as her dad Paul Robinson catches her in a compromising position with her new boyfriend Rob Carson.

Amy (Zoe Cramond) goes against her better judgement by giving into temptation with Rob while giving him a tour of the Robinson Heights construction site.

Rob (Christopher Farrell) is clearly out to impress Amy when he turns up early for their second date and shows an interest in her work at the yard.

Keen to know even more about her, Rob also asks for a tour of the building site and is taken inside one of the unfinished houses.

As chemistry builds up between the new couple, they're unable to resist each other and one thing leads to another.

The only problem is that Paul (Stefan Dennis) is heading over with a group of clients and the inevitable happens when they're caught in the act.

Rob puts Amy first by gallantly trying to cover her in front of their unwanted guests.

After a stern dressing-down from Paul, a remorseful Amy later fills in her friend Elly Conway on what just happened.

Elly reckons that Rob sounds like a keeper and Amy eventually agrees that a third date might be in order. Could this new relationship be one to watch?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 28 and Wednesday, August 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (21-08-2018), MellBee (20-08-2018)

----------


## CuriousCase

Hilarious. Looks like it'll be a fun episode and good to see a cheekier side to Rob.

----------

badirene (21-08-2018), kaz21 (21-08-2018), Pantherboy (21-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up surprise baby storyline for Amy Williams
Is anyone happy?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-kyle-canning/

Neighbours is lining up a baby storyline for Amy Williams next week, as the love triangle continues.

In scenes airing next week, Amy (Zoe Cramond) learns that Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) plans to leave. Confronting him, she tries to convince Kyle to stay and the pair share a moment of sexual tension.

Kyle is tempted to stay as a result, in case Amy and his father Gary Canning (Damien Richardson) split.

Amy, however, has regrets â and she ends up telling Gary that they should have a baby after they get married. But Gary is uncomfortable with the idea.

After Kyle and Gary both confide in Sheila Canning (Colette Mann), Sheila is conflicted. She thinks that nobody in the love triangle is happy and decides to meddle. So Sheila ropes Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) in to use Kyle and make Amy and Gary realise they're not right for each other.

Sheila and Paul fix things so Kyle shows up instead of Gary when Amy has an appointment.

But things don't go to plan for Sheila. Firstly, Kyle snaps at Amy and says he's upset by the baby plans, while Amy is angry at Gary for not turning up to the appointment.

Sheila is having second thoughts, but Paul insists they're on the right track.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on the week commencing July 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (25-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

amy should dump both

----------

kaz21 (26-06-2019), tammyy2j (27-06-2019)

----------


## kaz21

My thoughts exactly. Both acting like children. I wouldn’t get back with Kyle after the way he left Amy and Gary is just being pathetic.

----------


## Danners9

All they seem to be able to write at the moment are love triangles and it makes everyone come across as either stupid or weak.

Why is the son going after dad's partner time and time again? Leo, Kyle, Ned.

----------


## lizann

given the opening credits, back with kyle?

----------


## Aussieguy

> given the opening credits, back with kyle?


Thought the same when I saw the new opening, not 100% but looks like Amy and Kyle may get back together.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Kyle, Amy and Gary love triangle finally ends with one last twist
With Hanson along for the ride!*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...y-gary-ending/

Neighbours finally reveals who Amy Williams ends up with next week â and boyband Hanson will be playing a surprising role in the storyline.

The Aussie soap has been exploring a love triangle for Amy (Zoe Cramond), her current partner Gary Canning (Damien Richardson) and her ex Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan), with various twists and turns along the way.

As we've already revealed, this week's episodes see Kyle take himself out of the running because he doesn't want to betray his father Gary. Wanting to resolve the messy situation once and for all, Kyle lies to Amy that he doesn't love her.

Despite this, next week's episodes see everything thrown up in the air again, as Amy and Gary start to realise that they both want different things.

Gary is reminded of Amy's desire for another child when he sees how caring she is towards Toadie Rebecchi's baby son Hugo.

Amy finds herself discussing families and children with Pierce Greyson, unaware that Kyle has been confiding in him recently.

Aware of the truth of the situation, Pierce accidentally lets slip to Amy that Kyle â someone who does want children â is secretly still in love with her.

Amy goes into meltdown after this revelation and when she vents to Gary, it's painfully obvious to him that she's still in love with Kyle too.

Gary also soon discovers that Kyle has thoughtfully arranged for Amy to attend a private performance from boyband Hanson, who are in Erinsborough for a local music festival.

Finally realising that Kyle is the right person for Amy, selfless Gary breaks up with his fiancÃ©e so that she can be with his son instead.

It's a bittersweet moment as Amy and Kyle mark the beginning of their reunion at the Hanson performance â the end of one relationship is the start of another.

'Mmmbop' singers Hanson filmed their cameo on set at Neighbours in February.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (05-08-2019), tammyy2j (06-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Gary, Kyle is bad as is Amy getting back together, at least wait

I also think Kyle and Amy do not work anymore as a couple

----------

lizann (06-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (06-08-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I feel sorry for Gary, Kyle is bad as is Amy getting back together, at least wait
> 
> I also think Kyle and Amy do not work anymore as a couple


Totally agree.  I wish Kyle hadn't returned.

----------

tammyy2j (07-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Totally agree.  I wish Kyle hadn't returned.


I feel the same about Kyle

----------

Ruffed_lemur (07-08-2019)

----------


## catholly

I don't necessarily mind Kyle but bringing him back just to get with Amy after she'd been with his dad is just horrible viewing. Very unimpressed with the bringing back of old characters just to shove them back into embarrassing romances. Storylines have become painful lately...

----------


## courseiam

> I don't necessarily mind Kyle but bringing him back just to get with Amy after she'd been with his dad is just horrible viewing. Very unimpressed with the bringing back of old characters just to shove them back into embarrassing romances. *Storylines have become painful lately.*..


Completely agree with how painful Neighbours has become. Shame really, it used to be a bit of mindless fun

----------


## Aussieguy

I agree with most here but think the reason may be Damien is leaving so they brought back Kyle to fill the void. Could have been done more tastefully though.

Also there's the whole dumping Amy for Georgia and breaking her heart thing

----------


## Mirjam

Does anyone know if the rumour that Zoe is leaving Neighbours is true?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Does anyone know if the rumour that Zoe is leaving Neighbours is true?


There has been nothing official at this stage. However, there has been a lot of rumours around that she has left. This has been fueled by things such as people mentioning they have 'inside' sources saying she has left, plus Instagram posts from her when she was in L.A. for sometime recently, & even photos from the make-up room wall on set supposedly showing her picture has been taken down from all the cast photos! And now with the current storyline that Amy has received a job offer from a Country Club, combined with the video scandal for Amy & Kyle, some are speculating her departure is imminent. I can't remember how long Chris Milligan (Kyle) has been back for, but when he first returned I think it was speculated that he would only be around for 1 year (no idea if that is true), so with Amy & Kyle together now, maybe Zoe & Chris will depart at the same time...just a wild guess. It is all still just speculation at the moment, until something official is released, so we will have to wait & see.

----------

Mirjam (28-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to explore sexism after Kyle and Amy's intimate video leaks online
Will the double standards tear the couple apart?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...sex-tape-leak/

Neighbours will explore sexism after Kyle Canning and Amy Williams' intimate video is leaked online.

Unknown to them at the time, the couple were recorded having sex in a Lassiters hotel room on cameras that were initially planted years ago by Ryan Prescott in his twisted scheme to capture footage and extort Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou).

Scandal hits Lassiters after the sex tape is uploaded online, and as the footage circulates Amy (Zoe Cramond) tries to bury her head in the sand while Kyle (Chris Milligan) does his best to support her, but it soon becomes clear the couple are being treated very differently.

While Kyle is being celebrated for his part in the sex tape, Amy is being slut-shamed. Will Kyle confront this double standard? Or, could the fallout even see him and Amy split up?

Meanwhile, the fallout from the sex tape's release also sees Lassiters rush to limit the damage caused by the scandal, as Terese is forced to step down â although she plans to instate Chloe as General Manager while pulling the strings behind the scenes instead.

Tensions between Amy and Kyle also start to rise as Amy begins to push him away, instead turning to her father for support. 

But after Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) asks Amy to make a statement to the media to help control the story, it's too much for Kyle, who objects to the idea and angrily confronts Paul as he fears his ulterior and possibly selfish motives for supporting his daughter. 

It seems to be yet another thing that the couple can't quite agree on and as Dipi and Shane also get involved, Amy's despair deepens while the couple's trouble continues. 

Will Amy and Kyle's relationship make it through? 

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (30-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (29-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Amy Williams hears worrying news about Jimmy
Leo and Kyle both keep secrets.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...worrying-news/

Neighbours fans will see Amy Williams left in a panic next week as she discovers that her son Jimmy is missing.

Amy (Zoe Cramond) is shocked to realise that Jimmy has been going through a tough time in recent months â and that some of her loved ones have deliberately chosen to keep the news from her.

As we've already revealed, this week's episodes see Amy's half-brother Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano) return to Erinsborough to get himself tested as a possible kidney donor for David.

Leo â who ultimately isn't a viable donor â is also keeping secrets about Jimmy and isn't telling Amy the full story when she asks for information on how her son is doing.

Leo takes a number of suspicious calls from Jimmy's father Liam Barnett, who thinks it's best for Amy to avoid contact with the teen for a while.

Oblivious to all of this, Amy focuses her attentions on getting her rocky relationship with Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) back on track.

Kyle also has his own plan to get himself and Amy back to where they were, but his efforts soon backfire.

Amy eventually learns that Kyle and Leo have both been keeping her in the dark over Jimmy's troublesome teenage phase.

With Amy already feeling badly let down by much of Kyle's recent behaviour, there's a sense that this could be the final straw for them.

Kyle is desperate to make things up with Amy, but her focus shifts again when she learns that Jimmy has gone missing.

Jimmy's situation is all that Amy can think about and she's beside herself with worry. Will he be okay?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, December 19 and Friday, December 20 at 12.50pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-12-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Worse than drugs ,no wonder Amy is distraught. In real life she'd be on the first plane to NY. The only reason I can think why they didn't tell her is because of what she was going through with the court case

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours brings back Amy Williams's son Jimmy for exit plot
The scenes will air over Christmas.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...iams-amy-exit/

Neighbours will bring back young character Jimmy Williams again later this month as part of an exit storyline for his mum Amy.

Darcy Tadich has reprised his role as Jimmy for a handful of episodes, which will air over the Christmas period and see Amy face some difficult decisions about her future.

Upcoming scenes see Amy learn that Jimmy is going through a troublesome teenage phase â and there's also a brief panic when she receives news that he has gone missing.

Fortunately, it's not long before Jimmy pops up on Ramsay Street, giving mother and son a chance to talk things through.

Jimmy is initially distant around Amy, not wanting to open up to her. However, Amy persists with him and tries her best to find out what the issue is.

Amy's boyfriend Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) tries to support her during this difficult time, but she continues to push him away after the recent problems in their relationship.

Things get worse for the troubled couple when Amy tells Kyle that she's thinking about moving to New York permanently so that she can be with Jimmy.

Kyle immediately declares that he'll go with Amy, not wanting to lose her. However, Amy is forced to make one of the most difficult admissions of her life, which leads to the couple splitting for good.

The aftermath sees Kyle take his break-up hard, but when his grandmother Sheila (Colette Mann) finds out what's going on, she urges him to fight and not let go of Amy so easily. 

Sticking to her guns, Amy explains that she needs a new start and it's time for her to leave Ramsay Street, sending Kyle on a downward spiral.

The show will ultimately air Amy's farewell on New Year's Day in emotional scenes with her loved ones.

Zoe Cramond has been playing Amy since 2015. Her son Jimmy was a regular between 2015 and 2018 â and was last seen as a guest earlier this year.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 12.50pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-12-2019)

----------


## lizann

so amy packs off to new york with jimmy

----------

